# Got my Boar head back from the taxidermist



## It's Me (Jan 31, 2006)

The taxidermist did a GREAT job. He operates out of Douglasville, GA. 

Richard Nolen
Life Like Taxidermy
770 942 7298


----------



## Trizey (Jan 31, 2006)

Good looking hog and nice mount!


----------



## pnome (Jan 31, 2006)

That is awesome!  One ugly, mean looking dude.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice looking mount.


----------



## mikelogg (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats A Beaut. Dont Open That Window,might Scare The Crap Out Some Kids.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 31, 2006)

almost kissable


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 31, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> almost kissable



Go for it Jim.   

That is one mean looking pig. great mount.!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks real good. I like the way he is smiling.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 31, 2006)

Dang that thing is mean looking.

Great looking mount.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats a great mount 


...I'm glad you brushed his teeth!.. 




Unlike some of the hawg mounts....


----------



## Dana Young (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice Hawg


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2006)

Good One ...


----------



## It's Me (Jan 31, 2006)

At http://www.caryonah.com/   in Tennessee.

Dennis.




			
				biggame11 said:
			
		

> That's a great looking Hog.
> 
> Great color too.
> 
> Where did you get Him?


----------



## Win270Brown (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice Mount


----------



## LJay (Jan 31, 2006)

That's a BAD BOY!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 31, 2006)

Great mount!


----------



## billy673 (Jan 31, 2006)

here piggy piggy piggyyyyy!  no, but seriously, nice lookin mount, how was the hunt at that place?


----------



## Lonesome Pine G.C. (Jan 31, 2006)

nice mount


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice lookin' Pig!


----------



## leo (Feb 1, 2006)

*Fine looking trophy*

Love the way the mount turned out  

Thanks for posting


----------

